# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  thay thế tủ điện máy chấn AMADA

## Mr_OK

hiện tại bên mình có một máy chấn AMADA đời 199x đã hư bộ điều khiển, bây giờ mình đang phải thay bộ điều khiển. sử dụng PLC MITSUBISHI và đang gặp vấn đề ở chỗ phần tính toán lực chấn để điều khiển động cơ bơm. mình có cái biểu đồ này nhưng đọc vẫn không hiểu công thức tính lực và cách chuyển đổi từ lực vừa tính được ra số xung để điều khiển động cơ. Xin mọi người giúp đỡ.

----------

